# Controlar artefactos por puerto paralelo y RF



## ishared (Feb 1, 2011)

Hola a todos, en un principio voy a hacer un rejunte de toda la información acerca de lo que vengo haciendo de este proyecto así poder juntos terminar el circuito de RF para no tener que andar con los cables del puerto paralelo por toda la casa.

Al comienzo solo queria controlar artefactos a traves del puerto paralelo, encontre mucha informacion acerca de esto en google y especialmente en el foro Psicofxp.

Para poder controlar aparatos electricos de hasta 800w c/u (8 en total) utilize un circuito bastante sencillo que se los muestro ahora:

*Materiales:*

8 x TIC 226 (Q1 a Q8).
8 x MOC 3041 (IC5 a IC12.
8 x 1K Ohm(R9 a R16).
8 x 330 Ohms (R1 a R8).
















Pueden descargar el PCB que se abre con pcb wizard desde AQUI


Una imagen explicativa acerca del puerto paralelo:







Bien, ya construido el circuito (Que se puede achicar dependiendo la cantidad de artefactos a controlar) es hora de la parte del software.

Lo que se utilizo para este proyecto es un código PHP que permite controlar el puerto desde internet o desde un servidor local (Lo que hace que cualquier aparato con coneccion a Internet pueda ser el mando para prender y apagar los aparatos, por ejemplo un celular.)

Para poder crear este servidor yo utilice el Appserver y metí todo el contenido de el software (La web que adjuntare luego) en esta ruta: c/appserver/www. (Si pide reemplazar archivos pongan que si a todo)

Aca les dejo el adjunto: DESCARGAR SOFTWARE

LISTO, para poder controlar el puerto por defecto métanse en su navegador y pongan la siguiente dirección http://127.0.0.1 (La contraseña es "clave" que la pueden cambiar editando el archivo "config" de la carpeta www del appserver)


--------------------------------


*SEGUNDA PARTE* Modulos RF para evitar los cables.

Bien ya casi llegamos al final del proyecto, ya podemos controlar los aparatos desde nuestra pc o desde internet con por ejemplo un celular ....  y ahora? 

Ya hemos notado el enrollo que es tener que llevar los cables a cada artefacto que deseamos controlar y sinceramente no me gusta NADA eso, por eso segui investigando en el foro mencionado y encontre a un buen usuario que tenia el mismo problema que yo y esto fue lo que estaba planeando:




> Bueno, la idea seria la siguiente:
> * El puerto paralelo controlaria el circuito codificador HT6014, con las lineas D0-D4 (A0-A4) se configura la direccion del receptor (2^5=32, osea que vamos a poder manejar 32 dispositivos que creo que es mas que suficiente no?)
> * Con los bits D5-D7 (D8-D10 del integrado) comandamos el comando que queremos enviar...(con los 3 en uno el integrado no transmite nada, porque estas lineas estan pensadas para poner pulsadores en un comando por ej. un control remoto de garage..) cuando pongo un cero en alguna de estas 3 lineas, el codificador saca por la linea DataOut, en forma serie los 8 bits de direccion (A0-A7) + los 4 de datos (D8-D11).
> * A la salidad del codificador tenemos un modulito RF que trabaja en 433 MHz, con una antenita simple de 13 cm (un alambre o cable), yo transmito sin problemas hasta unos 50 metros adentro de una casa... obviamente el alcance depende de los obstaculos (columnas, muchas paredes, la loza si va a otro piso, etc...) pero para nuestro proposito creo que es mas que suficiente....
> ...



Bien eso es lo que dijo y esot fueron sus circuitos para el transmisor RF.















Como verán falta muy poco, faltaría el circuito del receptor que estaría junto con el aparato a controlar y la modificación en el programa original para trabajar con este circuito.



Ojala que después de escribir tanto se halla entendido y me puedan ayudar a terminar este proyecto! Muchas gracias!


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 1, 2011)

Y para su realizar su proyecto tiene que abrir nuevos temas, si puede ir actualizando el tema original.

Ishared, le parece familiar lo siguiente:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/domotica-puerto-paralelo-radio-frecuencia-50744/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/controlar-artefactos-puerto-paralelo-rf-50797/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/puerto-paralelo-moc-3041-a-50155/

*2.4*  No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al  mismo tópico o  asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos  coincidan  dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o  mensajes  publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o  posterior.


----------



## ishared (Feb 1, 2011)

Si tiene razón, ¿sera molestia eliminar los otros y dejar este aquí?
Perdón por las molestias y la insistencia es que realmente necesito que me ayuden a terminarlo porque no lo puedo lograr yo solo.

Gracias!


----------



## Æneas (Feb 1, 2011)

Yo una vez quise hacer algo similar y noté que durante el arranque de la pc el puerto paralelo realiza cierta actividad que causaba que mi circuito se comportara de manera errática, pero como lo mío no era fundamental que funcionara todo el tiempo no tenía problema en encender el circuito una vez que la pc ya se había iniciado.
Si tu circuito planea controlar artefactos las 24hs aún cuando la pc esté apagada, habría que tener en cuenta ese detalle.


----------



## ishared (Feb 1, 2011)

Æneas dijo:


> Yo una vez quise hacer algo similar y noté que durante el arranque de la pc el puerto paralelo realiza cierta actividad que causaba que mi circuito se comportara de manera errática, pero como lo mío no era fundamental que funcionara todo el tiempo no tenía problema en encender el circuito una vez que la pc ya se había iniciado.
> Si tu circuito planea controlar artefactos las 24hs aún cuando la pc esté apagada, habría que tener en cuenta ese detalle.



Ya habia escuchado de eso, sin embargo la PC que tiene el puerto paralelo es una PC vieja que la usare como servidor 24 hs.

Sin embargo no se como terminarlo, ya tengo un emisor pero me falta saber el circuito para el receptor que se conectaría al artefacto... No se si me explico bien ..


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 1, 2011)

ishared dijo:


> . . . no se como terminarlo, ya tengo un emisor pero me falta saber el circuito para el receptor que se conectaría al artefacto . . .



En el texto que su merced adjunta, esta la respuesta:

_" . . . yo los compre en CIKA Electronica www.cika.com
Los modulos RF estan alrededor de U$ 3.5 transmisor y el receptor
El codificador alrededor de U$ 1.5 . . . 

 . . . Yo por mi lado me voy a poner con el circuito receptor (tengo ya  pensado uno simple con un receptor de RF, una fuente sin transformador,  el decodificador correspondiente HT6034 . . . "
_


----------



## ishared (Feb 2, 2011)

Claro, entiendo que el receptor lleva un ht6034 para decodificar, un RWS-374 que seria el modulo receptor, un triac para controlar las lamparas y motores chicos, pero necesito que un buen alma me ayude haciéndome un circuito de como quedaría armado el receptor.

Agradezco su ayuda!


----------



## ishared (Feb 2, 2011)

Perdón por la insistencia pero alguien me puede explicar porque con este circuito se pueden controlar 32 aparatos si el puerto paralelo solo maneja 8 pines para mandar estos bit.

y la ultima  ¿Porque los pines 2-6 del puerto paralelo se conectan a A0-A4 de ht6014 mientras que los pines 7-9 se conectan de D8-D10? 

Muchas gracias por el tiempo!


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 2, 2011)

_" . . . Estaba a punto de alcanzar el Nirvana, hasta que una voz me dijo . . . " 
_


ishared dijo:


> . . . porque con este circuito se pueden  controlar 32 aparatos si el puerto paralelo solo maneja 8 pines para  mandar estos bit.
> 
> y la ultima   ¿Porque los pines 2-6 del puerto paralelo se conectan a A0-A4 de ht6014  mientras que los pines 7-9 se conectan de D8-D10? . . .



Segun el datasheet (y que por cierto su merced no leyo), ese codificador funciona con 8 bits de direcciones y 4 bits de datos. Entonces:



 Emplea 5 bits para los aparatos, esto es 2^5 = 32 dispositivos.
 Y emplea 3 bits para los datos (comandos), esto es 2^3 = 8 comandos.
 
El autor del circuito original piensa que con 32 dispositivos es suficiente y por esa razon lo diseño asi.


----------



## ishared (Feb 8, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> _" . . . Estaba a punto de alcanzar el Nirvana, hasta que una voz me dijo . . . "
> _
> 
> 
> ...




No quiero parecer molesto pero la verdad  me enojo que digas que no leí las hojas de datos.
Pero vuelvo a repetir que  no tengo idea de electrónica (En lo mas mínimo) y sinceramente me gustaría poder terminar este proyecto que ya vengo iniciado hace tiempo, Por eso pido por favor una explicación para nene de 6 años con respecto a la misma pregunta que antes que vuelvo a repetir:

¿Porque con este circuito se pueden controlar 32 aparatos si el puerto paralelo solo maneja 8 pines para mandar estos bit?
¿Porque los pines 2-6 del puerto paralelo se conectan a A0-A4 de ht6014 mientras que los pines 7-9 se conectan de D8-D10? Básicamente no entendí a que te referías con 2 a la 5 = 32 (No es que no entendí la cuenta  si no que no se de donde sale el 2 ese y porque lo potencias a la 5) 


Gracias


----------



## Æneas (Feb 8, 2011)

ishared dijo:


> Básicamente no entendí a que te referías con 2 a la 5 = 32 (No es que no entendí la cuenta  si no que no se de donde sale el 2 ese y porque lo potencias a la 5)
> Gracias



La cantidad de combinaciones posibles que podés formar con un número binario de n bits es 2 elevado a la n. Por ejemplo, con tres bits formás 2^3 = 8 combinaciones, que serían 000, 001, 010 ··· 111.

Supongo que tu circuito (o integrado, no seguí el hilo) no tiene 32 salidas para controlar 32 aparatos como si fuera un PLC sino que en su salida saca el número del aparato cuyo estado se quiere modificar. Es decir, para encender el tercer aparato saca el número 00011 y para encender el aparato número 31 saca el 11111. Supongo que después de eso viene un circuito demultiplexor que sí tiene 32 salidas, las cuales activa en base a una entrada de cinco bits.

Espero que no tomes mi pregunta como un gesto de soberbia, no es así de ninguna manera ya que mis conocimientos en electrónica están muy lejos de los de un profesional, pero.. si tu conocimiento en electrónica es tan nulo, por qué no empezás con algo más básico..? Estoy seguro que leyendo un poco de teoría básica de lógica combinacional e implementando en protoboard circuitos simples que hayas diseñado vos mismo, aprenderías mucho más que armando circuitos limitándote a seguir el diseño de alguien más.

Pido disculpas si lo que digo no es coherente con el hilo en general.. ya que reconozco que solo leí los últimos posts..


----------



## ishared (Feb 9, 2011)

Æneas dijo:


> La cantidad de combinaciones posibles que podés formar con un número binario de n bits es 2 elevado a la n. Por ejemplo, con tres bits formás 2^3 = 8 combinaciones, que serían 000, 001, 010 ··· 111.
> 
> Supongo que tu circuito (o integrado, no seguí el hilo) no tiene 32 salidas para controlar 32 aparatos como si fuera un PLC sino que en su salida saca el número del aparato cuyo estado se quiere modificar. Es decir, para encender el tercer aparato saca el número 00011 y para encender el aparato número 31 saca el 11111. Supongo que después de eso viene un circuito demultiplexor que sí tiene 32 salidas, las cuales activa en base a una entrada de cinco bits.
> 
> ...




Gracias eneas por tu ayuda, realmente me ah sacado de muchas de mis dudas.
Con respecto a lo otro, en realidad si, debería antes de hacer estos proyectos tener mayores conocimientos (Cosa en lo que estoy trabajando ya que me eh descargado vídeo tutoriales que van desde lo mas básico a lo mas complejo y los sigo día a día.)

Pero aunque quisiera verlos todos estoy siguiendo una rutina de 1 vídeo de 1 h por día (Es mucha información)  Y el motivo real por el cual estoy con este proyecto es que no puedo esperar (Yo creo que es bastante avanzado esto de la RF, Combinar el Soft con el Hardware) Y tengo solo 16 años, aunque ya tengo planeado entrar a un curso de electrónica en este año 


Por eso vuelvo a agradecerte por la ayuda  y aunque parezca terco de mi parte me gustaria concluir con este proyecto y asi cuando termine poder terminar mi curso de aprendizaje multimedia 

------------------------------------ 


Bueno la verdad que despues de leer tu respuesta me quede un tiempo (2 hs mas o menos) Intentando entender todo el resto del circuito y por fin ma cayo la ficha   

Ya termine de hacerme unos apuntes, ya me dibuje el circuito transmisor y ahora estoy con el receptor.

Cuando lo termine  lo subiré así, si no es molestia, ustedes me puedan dar su opinión al respecto!

Muchas gracias eneas y te lo repetiría 100000 veces mas! Por el tiempo que te tomaste en explicarlo para que sea entendible para mi jeje.


----------



## Æneas (Feb 10, 2011)

Me alegro que te haya servido la explicación.. 
En cuanto a los tutoriales, no soy un gran fanático de ellos porque por lo general se limitan a enunciar consideraciones prácticas dejando de lado la teoría.. y aún cuando contemple las dos cosas uno siempre tiende a querer saltearla y pasar a lo "interesante"..

De qué temas son los videos esos que ves todos los días..? Por la pregunta que hiciste antes, mi consejo es que primero te interiorices a fondo en la teoría de aritmética binaria.. operaciones básicas, deducir circuitos a partir de la entrada y salida deseadas, etc.. es algo absolutamente necesario para entender bien los circuitos digitales. Después, la implementación de circuitos físicos te a resultar más intuitiva, ya que el uso del objeto físico no implica un conocimiento en sí.. o mucho menos que en la electrónica analógica: lo importante es comprender la lógica..


----------



## ishared (Feb 18, 2011)

Bueno chicos, después de varios días investigando e intentando aprender pude lograr mas o menos el circuito del receptor (Seguro tendrá algun error) 
Lamentablemente no pude hacer andar el scanner pero pude sacarle varias fotos de varios ángulos así me entienden.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda que me brindaron, solo espero sus correcciones y salgo a comprar lo que me falta!


La imagenes:


















Listo ahora solo me queda esperar. Muchas gracias!


----------



## ishared (Feb 19, 2011)

Alguien ah tenido tiempo de comprobar si el circuito esta bien?

Gracias!


----------



## sebita93 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hola a todos no se si este post sigue abierto pero bueno les queria comentar que lo hice y anda todo perfecto hasta con el control remoto, gracias a ishared por la info que colgo, saludos 
PD: Si quieren despues cuelgo los pcb y las imagenes


----------

